

US Authorities Silence NinjaVideo Founder, Rush Her to Prison - m_for_monkey
https://torrentfreak.com/us-authorities-silence-ninjavideo-founder-rush-her-to-prison-120113/

======
acqq
Already discussed

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3464060>

even the same link:

[http://torrentfreak.com/us-authorities-silence-ninjavideo-
fo...](http://torrentfreak.com/us-authorities-silence-ninjavideo-founder-rush-
her-to-prison-120113/)

